# Inspiration or Despair



## Fleacz (Feb 15, 2011)

hey guys here is a theme thats difficult to come across. please post any pics you have that show inspiration or despair


----------



## orb9220 (Feb 17, 2011)

Generally uncomfortable doing recognizable people in trouble. But this one moved me to capture his plight.




Forgotten by orb9220, on Flickr

More comfortable capturing undefinable individuals that can convey the same message.




Despair by orb9220, on Flickr




Staying Warm thru Life's Pain by orb9220, on Flickr




Alone &amp; Broken by orb9220, on Flickr
.


----------



## silentanathema (Mar 16, 2011)

orb9220 - All of those are amazing photos,  I think some of the best i have seen on this site.  Not many of the photos I have seen really make me feel anything but these did.  Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## Fleacz (Mar 29, 2011)

wow these are amazing, i mean you can really feel the theme of the photo.


----------



## mortovismo (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow...captured and conveyed the feeling perfectly. Excellent pictures.


----------



## ashmoonz (Mar 31, 2011)

These photos are great. They look like some you would see in Time magazine or even a book of the U.S.'s poverty. Great job!


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks all for the comments and support.
And yep feel compelled to capture images of that nature. 
But wish to try and maintain the anonymity of the individual.
Except for the first one which I was just starting out with a D40 
and no thought about violating an individuals privacy.
But did approach him and asked and shared the few bucks I had on me. 
But now try to capture the feeling without a specific identity accept in a general sense.
.


----------



## sheltiefan (Apr 4, 2011)

Very moving thread....thank you for starting.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 7, 2011)

He goes to the same spot and takes a nap everyday...


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 11, 2011)

Love it Stryker beautifully done and moving.
.


----------



## orb9220 (Apr 11, 2011)

But also been trying candid street without the Despair.
And going for Inspiration and Interesting to down right funny.




Street Cello by orb9220, on Flickr




Thinking Next Move Pioneer Square by orb9220, on Flickr




I Ain't Going to Tell You Again!...Pull Yer Pants Up! by orb9220, on Flickr


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 11, 2011)

^ don't let that pant-sagger fool you, it's really just two midgets hiding under all those clothing :lmao:


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 11, 2011)

Inside Sacramento's now gone Tent City. Did a big story/photo essay on these people. A very moving experience.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 11, 2011)

^ were the people there full-time hobos or just unfortunate people whom lost their jobs/evicted from their homes?


----------



## kundalini (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## Hooligan Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> ^ were the people there full-time hobos or just unfortunate people whom lost their jobs/evicted from their homes?



A little from column A, a little from B. There were a few hundred people living there. My first day there I met a guy who'd been homeless for 14 years and all 14 years showed on his face. Second day I met a very clean cut, well dressed guy who said it was his first day ever as a homeless person. Judging by the kinds of things he had with him I'd say it was true. Others, like the girl above were obvious addicts, and others fully admitted to being criminals.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 15, 2011)

A homeless person sleeps near a busy intersection...


----------



## marekk (Sep 9, 2011)

Amazing pictures!


----------

